# Taurus PT-24/7 G2 .... Any Experience?



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Despite my general dislike of strikers (I sold off my Canik 55 TP-9) I am intrigued by this Taurus PT-24/7 G2 in 9mm. Looks handy and sleek. Without the love/hate of Taurus lamblasting, does anyone have any experience to share with this model? I can't even find one to heft in this town.

http://www.taurususa.com/product-details.cfm?id=736&category=Pistol&toggle=tp&breadcrumbseries=247


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I think that is the model that had the shake fire. Somewhere there is a video of a guy shaking that pistol. It would fire then chamber another round. Shake and fire again.

Look in the taurus forum here titled: go Taurus....go taurus


----------



## thehangman59 (Mar 28, 2016)

I am fixing one now it's a C though. About 200 rounds in this one sneezed a recoil spring, among others. Although Taurus CS has been good so far I don't have a ETA for the spring I need to fix this one. In my opinion the vid of the Taurus going off unattended is BS,stoned gunsmith in a third world country going for a light trigger and overshot it ( dremel wise) I can make any gun do that, its not hard to cut a sear to short. PS Rusty Gun no that is not that model anyway. From what I see.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

I have experience with the 9mm mill.Pro. G2 and if the 24/7 is produced in the same plant I would stay away. Taurus is in deep doo doo right now. Their quality control is currently in the toilet and Cs is even worse. There is so many guns being returned for repairs it is taking months to get your gun back from Miami. May look sleek and may be inexpensive but more trouble than it is worth.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I'm very happy with the G2 its never had a FTF or FTE and after 500rds without a single issue it became one of my EDC pistols. It has been reviewed by many on You Tube and in shooting magazines the reviews have been positive, IMO its a great gun for the money!


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

All one has to do is google Taurus production problems and you will see all the problems that Taurus firearms have. Besides all the thousands recalled and broken trigger safety blades. Almost forgot the wait for replacement over 1 year and repairs 3 to 4 months.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Cannon said:


> I'm very happy with the G2 its never had a FTF or FTE and after 500rds without a single issue it became one of my EDC pistols. It has been reviewed by many on You Tube and in shooting magazines the reviews have been positive, IMO its a great gun for the money!


Every sguirrel gets a nut once in a while


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Cannon said:


> I'm very happy with the G2 its never had a FTF or FTE and after 500rds without a single issue it became one of my EDC pistols. It has been reviewed by many on You Tube and in shooting magazines the reviews have been positive, IMO its a great gun for the money!


What were you saying about youtube? just happened to come across this little video on Taurus quality. .


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I think we all get it that you had a bad experience with your Taurus PT 111 G2. But hey you really want to compare You Tube reviews you might want to give these a look their opinions are the exact opposite of yours... 



... 
And here's one more... 




Their are hundreds more reviews that are singing the praises of this very affordable compact CC gun. Last I looked it was available for less than 200.00... SWEET!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The current situation with Taurus is bad for sure. I am on a Taurus forum, and some of the stories I am hearing are incredible. They have always been a producer of guns that have been innovative, but also have been the type of manufacturer who will make two identical pistols and one is great and the other crap. I don't think their engineering sucks, I think it is their QA and manufacturing that sucks. To top all this off, their customer service has got to be some of the worse in history. I mean these people are just telling people flat out lies...sad state of affairs. 

I only own one Taurus now, the PT92AF my wife bought for me, but so far it has been great and has ran right along side of my Beretta just fine. IDK, maybe I got one of the good ones. I hope Taurus can get a mitt and get into the game again, because I don't want them to go extinct.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Berettatoter glad to hear your PT92 AF is running well, So is my Taurus PT 111 G2. I do feel bad for Livingthedream but I wont let his troubles bother me or thousands of others who own the G2 and haven't had any issues with the pistol. No matter what gun you like and haven't had issues with someone else will tell you a horror story about it, claiming the gun is a terrible gun because they had issues with one. The G2 has been a big success with outstanding sales, I'm very happy with mine and so are most other G2 owners


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Cannon said:


> Berettatoter glad to hear your PT92 AF is running well, So is my Taurus PT 111 G2. I do feel bad for Livingthedream but I wont let his troubles bother me or thousands of others who own the G2 and haven't had any issues with the pistol. No matter what gun you like and haven't had issues with someone else will tell you a horror story about it, claiming the gun is a terrible gun because they had issues with one. The G2 has been a big success with outstanding sales, I'm very happy with mine and so are most other G2 owners


 Big success because of the price and the number of newbies purchasing. Try as you may to talk yourself into it. But Taurus is a horrible company with the worst customer service that makes subpar firearms.You may have purchased one that has not broken but eventually you will have issues. As far as youtube these are people with mostly new purchases and some that have ulterior motives for positive revues.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Check this out






If this is true, Taurus should be sued out of existence. People are going to die over their crap, if they haven't already.
How,can anyone in their right mind claim that they make a quality weapon?


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I'm sorry your unhappy livingthedream I had a Hi point that made me unhappy it never worked right from day 1. It was the first handgun I ever owned so I know your feelings. Point is your experience with the G2 isn't the norm, they had a defective trigger part the (Trigger blade) fail on a run of guns. The gun got fixed and returned to you once the part became avail., I'll be the first to say 12 weeks is a long time to wait for a simple part like that but they probably had to wait for their vendor to ship the needed part. Now as far as your saying "eventually you will have issues" yes I will... But it wouldn't make a difference what brand I owned sooner or later anything mechanical will fail and it doesn't matter if its a bargain gun or the most expensive. Now as far as the You Tube reviewers having ulterior motives for positive revues, why would anyone ruin their credibility on a gun review, of a 200.00 gun? Makes no sense to lie about how a gun performs when its being reviewed, you need to adjust your med's and your tin foil hat man, your grasping at straws.

RK3369, You have no idea if this old video is real, many video experts say its a fake and that during slo-mo they say the slide never moves when the gun is fired. And who knows the real story behind it how do you know the gun has not been abused or modified?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Cannon said:


> RK3369, You have no idea if this old video is real, many video experts say its a fake and that during slo-mo they say the slide never moves when the gun is fired. And who knows the real story behind it how do you know the gun has not been abused or modified?


Notice I said. "If this is true?" But also to your point, why would someone go to such extremes for a $200 gun? Who are the "many video experts who say this is a fake? Anyone with any credibility? Looks pretty genuine to me. Buy what you want, I really don't care, just don't carry it around me. In general, I have had several Taurus guns, the revolvers are generally ok, the semi's have mostly all been recalled for trigger issues, etc. seems like a pretty high defect rate. I don't hear that level of recall on many brands other than Taurus. Like I said, do what you want and make your own decision. I have had several different problems with Taurus and they're supposed "great" customer service, which btw, stinks imo. I'm not inclined to buy any more regardless of the price.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Cannon said:


> I'm sorry your unhappy livingthedream I had a Hi point that made me unhappy it never worked right from day 1. It was the first handgun I ever owned so I know your feelings. Point is your experience with the G2 isn't the norm, they had a defective trigger part the (Trigger blade) fail on a run of guns. The gun got fixed and returned to you once the part became avail., I'll be the first to say 12 weeks is a long time to wait for a simple part like that but they probably had to wait for their vendor to ship the needed part. Now as far as your saying "eventually you will have issues" yes I will... But it wouldn't make a difference what brand I owned sooner or later anything mechanical will fail and it doesn't matter if its a bargain gun or the most expensive. Now as far as the You Tube reviewers having ulterior motives for positive revues, why would anyone ruin their credibility on a gun review, of a 200.00 gun? Makes no sense to lie about how a gun performs when its being reviewed, you need to adjust your med's and your tin foil hat man, your grasping at straws.
> 
> RK3369, You have no idea if this old video is real, many video experts say its a fake and that during slo-mo they say the slide never moves when the gun is fired. And who knows the real story behind it how do you know the gun has not been abused or modified?


You have forget the recoil issues.You must live in a cave .You can not possibly be that naïve to think that all these youtub revues are on the up and up. They do have ulterior motives such as getting free merchandise and even in some cases getting paid by manufacturer for positive revues. They also have free guns sent to them along with free ammo. O and I am sure they are going to let viewers know that!!!! As far as I am concerned the youtubers that give positive and negative's on a certain gun are more reputable. As far as hi point goes they are junk as well. you seem to be attracted to shitty gun's. You need to get out of that cave and experience how it feels to shoot a quality gun.
Sounds to me like maybe you are on Taurus's payroll only reason I can think of.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Livingthedream, you've shown me just how little you know about You Tube gun reviews... While its true Hickok 45 gets his ammo to test guns free from Federal and Buds gun's supply's him with some test guns the guns are not his and they do have to be returned. He's about the only gun reviewer that has such a deal, and yes he lets viewers know this in every video he makes... Makes me wonder if you have ever really watched a gun review or if you just do a google search to see who has reviewed a gun without actually watching. Anyway most all of the other reviewers buy the guns they review or the guns are loaned to them by friends or viewers. I know of no one that is paid by any gun maker for reviewing their guns.

As far as having quality guns I have a few... CZ-75BD. Ruger LCP, Ruger SR22, Bersa BP9cc, Winchester SX 3, Remington Model 7, Remington 700, CZ Canvasback O/U and of course the Taurus PT-111 G2. Some of the guns were expensive and some were bargains but all have been 100% reliable. So I know what its like to shoot a quality gun, that's why I love the quality I found in this Taurus that can now be bought for less than 2 bills!! I learned long ago its not what you pay for a gun that determines the guns reliability or value.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> Notice I said. "If this is true?" But also to your point, *why would someone go to such extremes for a $200 gun?* Who are the "many video experts who say this is a fake? Anyone with any credibility? Looks pretty genuine to me. Buy what you want, I really don't care, just don't carry it around me. In general, I have had several Taurus guns, the revolvers are generally ok, the semi's have mostly all been recalled for trigger issues, etc. seems like a pretty high defect rate. I don't hear that level of recall on many brands other than Taurus. Like I said, do what you want and make your own decision. I have had several different problems with Taurus and they're supposed "great" customer service, which btw, stinks imo. I'm not inclined to buy any more regardless of the price.


Great point! That's the $64,000 question.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

WOW I'm always amazed when a Taurus lover tries so hard to justify just how good they're gun is, they'll say whatever sounds good, and will use ant type of tactic just to prove to themselves how little they're life is worth. Apparently it's about 200 dollars, me I think I'll spend a little more for my every day carry. I feel sorry for Scorpion8, cause he's going to go to u-tube and see all the reviews from 3 or 4 years ago when they were new and hitting the market, you won't find anything newer, either they sold them or they just don't shoot them anymore. I got mine back and put 100 rounds through it, and honestly it's not as good as I thought it was, could be I got used to the xd, and got very accurate with it. Well theres my 2 cents. Take it for what's it worth.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

joepolo... when you post up this comment... (WOW I'm always amazed when a Taurus lover tries so hard to justify just how good they're gun is) your forgetting one thing... The gun I own has been flawless in every way so don't be amazed when I tell others its a great gun for the money spent, I didn't start out a Taurus lover but month after month its performed without any issues... So for me and thousands of others our love of the Taurus PT 111 G2 has been justified!


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Cannon said:


> Livingthedream, you've shown me just how little you know about You Tube gun reviews... While its true Hickok 45 gets his ammo to test guns free from Federal and Buds gun's supply's him with some test guns the guns are not his and they do have to be returned. He's about the only gun reviewer that has such a deal, and yes he lets viewers know this in every video he makes... Makes me wonder if you have ever really watched a gun review or if you just do a google search to see who has reviewed a gun without actually watching. Anyway most all of the other reviewers buy the guns they review or the guns are loaned to them by friends or viewers. I know of no one that is paid by any gun maker for reviewing their guns.
> ry ifar as having quality guns I have a few... CZ-75BD. Ruger LCP, Ruger SR22, Bersa BP9cc, Winchester SX 3, Remington Model 7, Remington 700, CZ Canvasback O/U and of course the Taurus PT-111 G2. Some of the guns were expensive and some were bargains but all have been 100% reliable. So I know what its like to shoot a quality gun, that's why I love the quality I found in this Taurus that can now be bought for less than 2 bills!! I learned long ago its not what you pay for a gun that determines the guns reliability or value.


Isn't it the truth joepolo . this guy can talk himself into anything and justify it. LIke I said buy and try a good quality handgun. 4 is not considered a lot for your informations I would consider your experience with handguns extremely limited . [Edited] I guess you are personal friends with Hickok 45 and know all his business. If you want to trust your life on the g2 be my guest. I will not be. This is my last reply to you I will not give anymore attention to someone who is clueless.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Cannon said:


> joepolo... when you post up this comment... (WOW I'm always amazed when a Taurus lover tries so hard to justify just how good they're gun is) your forgetting one thing... The gun I own has been flawless in every way so don't be amazed when I tell others its a great gun for the money spent, I didn't start out a Taurus lover but month after month its performed without any issues... So for me and thousands of others our love of the Taurus PT 111 G2 has been justified!


Cannon, I don't think people are reacting to the experience you have had with the gun you own. As you state, it has been flawless and I am glad for you that it has been so. What I think people are reacting to is the general consensus reports that are public knowledge about the reliability of Taurus guns to begin with, not your specific experience. As I mentioned, I have a couple Taurus revolvers. They have also been flawless for me. I have also not had a problem with any of the few semi auto's I have owned, except for one that broke a firing pin (never had another gun do that) for which Taurus would not sell me the part. They wanted me to return the gun for a free repair. Problem was I paid $160 for the gun and UPS wanted $80 to ship it back. It was a PT22 and I wasn't willing to invest the extra money in a 22 to begin with. 
People are reacting to the overwhelming criticism and reported problems with the Taurus brand. You mention you have a Remington 700. If I remember correctly, there have been several lawsuits over that model due to their tendency to fire unexpectedly. Would you still call that a quality gun? I hardly think anyone could call a gun with that problem a quality gun. Same issue with Taurus. The level of reported problems and, in my opinion, their absolutely lousy customer service is why a lot of people do not consider them a quality gun. You can agree or disagree, doesn't matter. I'm simply trying to explain why a lot of folks are suspect of Taurus quality.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

There are several things that go into producing a quality handgun. #1 Design.#2 Quality of materials .#3 Manufacturing, Proper fit of parts.#4 quality control. Fix and replace what has been overlooked during production and design . Let me be clear as possible here. There is no way a manufacturer can have these four things for $250.00 to $350.00 price tag. Compare Les Baer to Taurus. Rolls Royce to Hyundai and Mac tools to harbor freight. When your life depends on it what would you rather have?


----------



## Recoil1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Reading this thread I see Cannon telling us all not to judge Taurus by Livingthedreams bad experience.
But..... he wants people unfamiliar with Taurus to trust them based on his singular good experience.
I think people need to hear both good and bad and judge for themselves without the hard sell. I also had a broken trigger safety and lost all faith in the PT111 G2 because of it. I no longer have it and will not recommend to others to get one.
Not saying they can't make a good gun, I'm just not willing to take a chance


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

And that's fine Recoil1, but keep in mind Livingthedreams broken trigger safety was repaired as soon as new parts became available. I've had zero issues with my G2 like thousands of other satisfied PT111G2 owners have, mechanical things do break due to age. poor engineering or part failure. To my knowledge there was a production run that had a high number of trigger safety problems this has been addressed. The expression 1 bad apple don't spoil the whole bunch comes to mind as a way of explaining what happened. 

Livingthedreams G2 was repaired, if he doesn't trust the gun that's his choice, but I can't and wont support that because there was a part flaw on a run of this model we need to bad mouth a very popular and cost effective CC gun. As I said with now well over 1,000 rounds through my G2 I'm very happy with both it accuracy, reliability and concealability.


----------

